# ammonium chloride for buckling



## Our7Wonders (Jun 20, 2011)

I only have one buckling.  He doesn't eat grain yet - I've offered a few times but he snubs his nose at it and goes back to his hay.  Since I only have a few goats I don't have the means (or the space) to buy tons of multiple types of hay so he gets  the same hay as the ladies - an alfalfa mix (mostly alfalfa).  I've read that this is higher in calcium than the ideal 2:1 ratio.  So I figure I ought to consider an AC supplement.  I've seen the ratio for mixing with whole bags of mineral - but if not mixing it ahead of time and instead top dressing for a single buck, what amount should I be shooting for?  Fiascofarm's website says 1 tsp per 150 pound buck - is that daily? weekly?  It seemed like alot daily, but then again, what do I know?  And is adding it to the mineral the best way to get it in him - since he's not on grain it's likely the only way I can get him to take any.

Do does and/or doelings ever need this?  My girls get whole grains, not bagged feed, so there isn't any AC that they are getting from other sources - unless they put it in sweetlix meat maker mineral - that's what they all get free choice.


----------



## elevan (Jun 20, 2011)

My vet said 1/4 tsp per 25# of body weight per day for supplementation.  If you're adding it to feed just top dressing won't work...you'll need to add something sticky so that it sticks to the feed or they'll push it to the bottom and leave it (experience talking).

I also mix it with my minerals (even though mine has it in in already and my feed does too).


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks elevan!  I guess 1 tsp/day for 150 pounds isn't too much then after all - sounds like that's less than the amount your vet recommends.  My guy is only about 50 pounds, so we'll dose accordingly.

When you add it to your mineral do you find that they take it ok?  Is it just to feed that you add something sticky?  He isn't on any feed beyond hay, so if he'll take it in the mineral that will be our best delivery route.

Thanks again!


----------



## elevan (Jun 20, 2011)

They take it fine in the mineral.

If you add it to feed you'll need to make it stick to the grain though.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 20, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> They take it fine in the mineral.
> 
> If you add it to feed you'll need to make it stick to the grain though.


I was wondering about that,  I have been adding a couple teaspoons extra to our show whethers feed and just mixing it in, but it seems like it would just go to the bottom.  there are 7 goats weighing a total of around 350lbs right now.  The feed all ready has it in, but I was going to add some extra every now and then, We aren't feeding them minerals, I was worried about putting it in the water and causing them to go off water.  So putting it in the feed seemed like the only option, I wouldn't want to make the feed wet, since we over feed them and the feed sits for an hour or two before they eat all of it, and it is warm here and would draw flies. 

Hmmm....  I will have to think about that.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 20, 2011)

If your goats are like mine, you can put it in peanut butter on a small piece of bread.  They never refuse that treat.  Also, it's plenty sticky to hold what you want.


----------

